# Hello!



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

Just wanted to say hello everybody.

I'm an Italian coffee addict, currently reading lots of threads here









See you around!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

welcome its nice to have a member from Rome


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> welcome its nice to have a member from Rome


Yeah, the city that has one of the worst coffee culture in the world. 

Seriously, here I feel kinda alone.

I have just one great place to drink coffee. All the rest is rubbish.

Inviato dal mio Moto G (5) utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome! I only have experience of the Amalfi coast, where nothing is quite what it seems! Hope you enjoy the forum and find it useful. Are you more into lighter roasts then? Pretty cool to be named after a legendary lever machine as well hahaha!


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Welcome! I only have experience of the Amalfi coast, where nothing is quite what it seems! Hope you enjoy the forum and find it useful. Are you more into lighter roasts then? Pretty cool to be named after a legendary lever machine as well hahaha!


I like lighter roast yes.

I also like medium to reasonably dark espresso if it's really good.

I wasn't aware of a lever machine with my name


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

https://www.conti-espresso.com/produit/cc100_pm

"It's got your name on it" as we say here if something is right for you. Bit of a big upgrade from a Delonghi though!

We have members all over the place despite being CFUK, and I know some of them are able to obtain coffee from UK roasters and have it shipped to the continent, so hopefully you will find useful stuff here.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> https://www.conti-espresso.com/produit/cc100_pm
> 
> "It's got your name on it" as we say here if something is right for you. Bit of a big upgrade from a Delonghi though!
> 
> ...


Wow, didn't know about this brand 

Thank you for your warm welcome.

I have had very good coffee in the UK in the past, I have no doubts I'll find something right here.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Your partner isn't called Duchessa Conti by chance, that would make my day


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Your partner isn't called Duchessa Conti by chance, that would make my day


Unfortunately not, but we can work on it


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the forum


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

bubbles said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum


Thank you!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A warm welcome from me too


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

MildredM said:


> A warm welcome from me too


Thanks!


----------



## coffeek (Oct 29, 2018)

Ciao!


----------



## ChrisMG (Oct 28, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Out of interest, where is the one coffee shop that you like in Rome


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

ChrisMG said:


> Welcome to the forum. Out of interest, where is the one coffee shop that you like in Rome


Hi!

Thanks for your welcome.

The cafe I was talking about is Faro located in via Piave, 55.

It is in the very center of the city.


----------

